# Needswitch



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

O. Where can i get a replacement for this beefy 50's contactor switch?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They still make them under the Amprobe name. I use the open contact version for closet lights.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ge rr7/8


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*this*

I think this may work 

http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/AM/Remcon.htm


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> *Needswitch*



Here you go. I hope you two are happy together.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a brand new RR7 that I'd be willing to sell you.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Ge rr7/8


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ge makes replacements I believe I've got a ton of em.


----------

